# windows 2003 server group policy and roaming profiles



## bigyinjay (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi, could someone help please. i have setup a server for testing and am looking to use the mandatory profile so users cannot make changes to their profile. i have gotten the profile to work but for some reason the pc needs to be restarted to forget what was done on the computer. if i make changes then log-off and logon with a different user, and then logon again with the original user the changes have been remembered. it only forgets if i reboot the pc. have i missed something.

Also i have added a user to an OU group and set a group policy for folder redirection but it doesn't work. i have gone to the properties of the OU and added the policy there but it won't work. again have i missed something.

thanks in advance for any help you could give


----------



## amlife (Nov 5, 2007)

well, you will need to change the extension of the NTUSER.DAT --> NTUSER.MAN in the user Profile to create mandatory profile so all the changes you do on the XP Client will be restored as soon as the user loge off. 

Good Luck


----------



## Ngethe (Sep 12, 2007)

If i understood your question,you will need to do the following

Look for the following setting in group policy and edit it:

You can configure a Group Policy Object (GPO) to perform the preceding behavior by performing the following steps:
1. Edit the GPO that you want to modify. 
2. Locate the following section: Computer Configuration \ Administrative Templates \ System \ User Profiles. 
3. Double-click Delete cached copies of roaming profiles (the Group Policy setting). 
4. Click Enabled


----------

